# Request:PCSX2



## zspider (May 16, 2013)

I didn't see this one posted anywhere else in here, correct me If I'm wrong on that.

This is a mature, open source, Playstation 2 emulator. I see it is listed in the wanted ports. I think most everyone would approve of this being ported.


----------

